# THOUGHTS ON CANOO PLATFORM?



## CREWCAB (3 mo ago)

Just read this article on the Canoo. I have been watching it for a while and it looks like it might make it out into the wild.









2024 Canoo Lifestyle Vehicle First Drive Review: Rocking the Boat


This EV isn't so much a car, truck, or van as a rolling amalgamation of convention-defying unique selling propositions—most of which we pretty much dig.




www.motortrend.com





I like the design of this vehicle. The article pointed out they seem to have thought out the modularity and ease of service aspects of this design. Those features are something that I have always thought should be higher on the manufacturers list of priorities.
What do u all think of this vehicle?
I also made a poll above for fun if you want to vote?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I think the body design, with the windshield mounted far forward of where it should be, is stupid. So stupid that the rest of the vehicle hardly matters to me.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Having a hood on an EV is even dumber - a cabover style actually makes sense. 

They're so ugly, they're cute, imo.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

brian_ said:


> I think the body design, with the windshield mounted far forward of where it should be, is stupid. So stupid that the rest of the vehicle hardly matters to me.


To explain this...
This vehicle is not a "cabover": of course there's no engine for the cab to be over, but the driver does not sit over the front wheels, either. The driver sits in the same place relative to the front wheels as my traditional minivan or any other short-nose van, but the windshield is mounted substantially forward of where it should be. This is a stunt just for the sake of being different, at the expense of excessive glass, much of which is critical to driver vision but will not stay clear.


----------

